# Could someone please explain this to me?



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Hello I am interested in getting a toy poodle in the future and was wondering if someone could explain a little grooming question I have! Regarding clippers and the size of the "blades". I know different numbers are different sizes but what blades would you need just for a normal cut. Although many people on this forum enjoy unusual cuts, I am not interested in them and if I got a tpoo just a bare minimum cut if you know what I mean! So how many blades would you need, which ones and for which parts of the poodle? Thanks.
Also, I am interested in home grooming as an affordable option to groomers. I know the clippers are very important but wouldn't want to spend too much on them. How about these?
[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000PTRCEI/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1371911013&sr=8-3&pi=SL75[/ame]
Or these? I wouldn't want to spend much more than this though unless I really have to. I just want a pair of clippers that does the job, nothing fancy!
[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008UTB9A8/ref=mp_s_a_1_18?qid=1371911266&sr=8-18&pi=SL75[/ame]
Thanks very much and any other suggestions very much appreciated! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know anything about either of those clippers, but I suggest you spend the extra money for quality clippers because the cheaper clippers don't usually have enough power to go through pet coat, regardless how they are advertised. You could get a pair of whal bravura clippers and just use their attachment combs to trim all over. I suggest buying the steel attachment combs that go with. They work way better then the plastic attachments.

Plus you'll have different lengths to play around with to decide which one meets it preference. The longest blade leaves the coat 1 inch and you can go all the way down to naked


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I taught myself to groom my own dogs and get by fine with the Wahl peanut, and the Arco - not as fast as my old Oster, but they get through the thick poodle coats, and blades don't get hot like the Oster's did.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Those amazon links dont work for me.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Get a clipper in the $100-150.00 range. I prefer the Andis brand but everyone has their own preference. You will need a "toe" blade 5/8, #10 blade for sani & face ( safest blade), since you don't want a fancy clip then go with a #4 blade going with the grain is a little less than 1/2 " & going against is very short, a y shorts & you can just use your #10. You need a pair of scissors. Bare minimum.


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a groomer, and I am going to say, if you are saving money on grooming, spend the money now, otherwise that 50.00 pair of clippers is going to crap out on you in 4 grooms, then your spending more, get the Andis 2 speed, a 5/8 blade for toes, a 10 blade for Sanis/ face, and most of my clients want a 7,5,3 3/4 blade. The bigger the number the shorter the cut. If you are getting a puppy, start immediately on face feet, 

I can't tell you how many clients buy clippers to trim in between grooms and they get mad because the 50 dollar pair worked 4 times. That's why we charge what we charge, my equipment is expensive nd requires maintanence. 

I wouldn't suggest battery clippers. Corded would be the way you need to go. 

Scissors, Master Grooming Tools will work just fine, and are a good price.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the Wahl Bravura clippers with the comb attachments and its amazinggggg. Quiet, cuts like butter, and etc. We had the Pulse Ion from Andis and we prefer Wahl. I groom my own poodles and am still learning from friends and videos and etc. 

I don't know what you mean by "normal" clip, do you mean like shave all over or like a short lamb trim? I'm one of the owners who like their poodles in the silly trims because I like to experiment haha so I don't really know what a "normal" clip is haha. 

If you'd like the dog short in general, I'd go for a blade that has a 5". The Bravura has a comb attachment that is a 5". It also has a 6 I think. My memory is fuzzy and I'm in bed so I'm too lazy to check lol. That's just me. And then a 9 or a 10 for the clean face and feet; I like having a shorter face and feet than the rest of the body whether the body is short or long. I do agree that investing your money in for good clippers is a great idea. It gives you a better finish as well as its easier to work with and will probably last you a longer time. 
What's nice about the Bravura (for me, idk other ppl's experience with this clipper) is that it has adjustable blades and attachable combs so you can always have the option to go really short or long. Bravura is nice in that it is both cordless and has a cord. You can go cordless and last about 90 minutes and then if its running out of batteries, you detach the attachment to the charger and into your clipper and shazam! A clipper with a cord. My sister and I personally like it and thought 130 dollars is a fair price for clippers if you think about it in the long run. Don't be afraid to spend good money on clippers (or at least whatever you can); its a super important equipment to have in your grooming kit so its important to get a decent one even if you're just a beginner. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

A 9 is pretty dangerous to use on a face. 10 or 30 for face.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Also monk shears are good for a home groomer, will hold up for you just doing your dog. And start at 50 $


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Mt4No1 said:


> A 9 is pretty dangerous to use on a face. 10 or 30 for face.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just curious, why is the 9 dangerous to use for the face?


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

The teeth are to far apart, and catch the fold or lip


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Mt4No1 said:


> The teeth are to far apart, and catch the fold or lip
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I learn something new everyday, thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

YW!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all replies, sorry I took so long to reply. I got a bit distracted by summer hols and all that! Anyway, thanks for all the replies and will look into those clippers suggested but the walh bravura (or whatever it's called!). 
One other question though, what is your view on cutting poodles really short, like a shear? Is it cruel? Is it good for hot weather cos the other day it was 28 degrees (hey, that's hot for Britain!) poodles look like that will boil (especially black ones!) 
Thanks, hope someone can answer my [numerous] questions!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Mt4No1 said:


> The teeth are to far apart, and catch the fold or lip


But I dont think at applies the the Bravura that pinkteaji uses. It has an adjustable blade so the teeth are the same distance apart regardless of how it is set.


pinkteaji, I use the Bravura too, and forgot that it can be used with the cord until I read your post!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

??? said:


> what is your view on cutting poodles really short, like a shear? Is it cruel?


I dont know why anyone would say its cruel. If they are shaved really short I guess they can get a sunburn, and of course you dont want to give them razor burn when clipping them but other than that I think a short clip is fine.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

It depends on how thick the coat is and color. A thin white coat would be cruel to shave naked because of the increased risk of sun burn, but as long as you leave it long enough to protect the skin, your dog will be quite appreciative on hot days, plus it's easy peasy maintenance for you and if you let your dogs swim, less hair to worry about tangling and drying.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I think too short can be a problem (when you really easily see their skin through the hair) because of the reasons stated above due to sunburn. However, if you maybe do it short purposefully or by accidentally, you can make sure they don't get sunburn by putting on doggy sunscreen (I forget if you can apply human ones) and making sure they get limited sun exposure. 

Shelton is white so I shave him with a 5 although now we're growing it out for the fall/winter (hoping that it will be actually cold this time in Georgia instead of feeling like a cool day in spring like last year)


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I recently shaved Jenna a #0 which i think is 1/2" 

View attachment 70802


(Sorry for dirty backgrounds we're currently renovating )

Jenna was pretty relieved to finally have the hair off so I don't think it's cruel. It's allot easier for her to swim  She's outside quite allot during the summer and the temperature is pretty much the same as yours around 20-30 degrees and she doesn't get too hot although shes rarely in direct sun for long. I regret shaving all her hair off at first but it's so easy to take care of !

View attachment 70794


Banding her top knot was also an issue because she always thought it was an awesome idea to roll around to get the elastics out 

View attachment 70818
View attachment 70826
View attachment 70834



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

The other photos won't work so ill just post this one to show



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the Wahl Arco SE cordless and love it. If I'm just doing F/F on Russell it may need to be charged every 4 times, and has never heated up on me.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Poodlepowerbc, love that picture of your spoo and child fishing! Your spoo is gorgeous!

I am just learning how to clip my spoo's hair. Someone said to start as puppies, I think that's pretty important. The first time I clipped Lexie's face, she struggled like crazy. I gave her a piece of bacon while I clipped her face, it worked pretty well. By the third time, she was pretty good about it. Also, be sure to watch the grooming sticky/video posted in this forum. She has a lot of good tips such as before first time, put the running clipper to their body/face just to familiarize your puppy with the sensation, and try to do this often even when you will not be clipping him/her at the time. Definitely check out the videos, they helped me a lot!


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Wow! Thanks again
I will take into account all that you said, and if I do get a poodle I will definatley read up on grooming as you said. Also I probally will shave them short quite often because, as you said, good for hot weather and low maintenance (no brushing!). Also good for swimming as someone mentioned and easy for bath time! I dont think I would shave their ears though, I always think they look nice fluffy!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

